# Applet mit xhtmlrenderer im IE OutOfMemoryError



## Sprosso (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

In meinem Applet rendere ich mit xhtmlrenderer Html Seiten mit Bildern drin. Wenn ich das Applet in Eclipse teste, funktioniert alles wunderbar. Jedoch als Applet im IE gibts einen OutOfMemoryError. Kann ich da überhaupt was dagegen tun? Die Bilder sind nicht besonders gross. Normal wie auf einer Website. Oder gibts eine alternative zu xhtmlrenderer?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

java.lang.OutOfMemoryError
	at java.util.zip.Inflater.inflateBytes(Native Method)
	at java.util.zip.Inflater.inflate(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.zip.InflaterInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.BufferedInputStream.fill(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FilterInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.imageio.plugins.png.PNGImageReader.decodePass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.imageio.plugins.png.PNGImageReader.decodeImage(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.imageio.plugins.png.PNGImageReader.readImage(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.imageio.plugins.png.PNGImageReader.read(Unknown Source)
	at javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(Unknown Source)
	at javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(Unknown Source)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.swing.NaiveUserAgent.getImageResource(NaiveUserAgent.java:161)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.swing.SwingReplacedElementFactory.replaceImage(SwingReplacedElementFactory.java:123)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.swing.SwingReplacedElementFactory.createReplacedElement(SwingReplacedElementFactory.java:74)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.calcDimensions(BlockBox.java:650)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.calcDimensions(BlockBox.java:604)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layout(BlockBox.java:725)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layout(BlockBox.java:695)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.layout.InlineBoxing.layoutInlineBlockContent(InlineBoxing.java:374)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.layout.InlineBoxing.layoutContent(InlineBoxing.java:286)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layoutChildren(BlockBox.java:881)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layout(BlockBox.java:764)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layout(BlockBox.java:695)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.layout.BlockBoxing.layoutBlockChild(BlockBoxing.java:246)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.layout.BlockBoxing.layoutContent(BlockBoxing.java:76)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layoutChildren(BlockBox.java:884)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layout(BlockBox.java:764)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layout(BlockBox.java:695)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.layout.BlockBoxing.layoutBlockChild(BlockBoxing.java:246)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.layout.BlockBoxing.layoutContent(BlockBoxing.java:76)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layoutChildren(BlockBox.java:884)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layout(BlockBox.java:764)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.render.BlockBox.layout(BlockBox.java:695)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.swing.RootPanel.doLayout(RootPanel.java:258)
	at org.xhtmlrenderer.swing.BasicPanel.paintComponent(BasicPanel.java:116)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JViewport.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintWithOffscreenBuffer(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## Sprosso (13. Nov 2007)

Anscheinend kennt sich damit niemand aus.
Dann möchte ich die Frage bisschen anders stellen:

Was unterscheidet den Applet viewer (sun.applet.AppletViewer), welcher von Eclipse verwendet wird, vom "AppletViewer" der vom InternetExplorer verwendet wird?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Sprosso


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2007)

in applets hast du 64mb heap-größenbeschränkung.
Schau mal mit jconsole wie viel deine Anwendung heap benötigt...

lg Clemens


----------

